# So cute!



## peacelovegoats (Oct 8, 2013)

This is my friends goat, not mine. His name is Snickers and we had a great time today at the stable, jumping him!


----------



## peacelovegoats (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry they aren't the best quality pictures, I took then from my phone...


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is super adorable! What a cute little guy!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

It looks like he had a lot of fun


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool little goat! Looks like he had a good time!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Haha that's adorable! My goats would never do that! (They're to fat :lol:!)


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute!!!

wonder if there are goat agility contests like dogs?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like he would make a great jumper! Lol 

Seems like someone should have thought up goat agility by now. I think they even do it with rabbits! Why not goats?


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Snickers is great!!


----------

